

Innovation Requires Resource Starvation, Time Pressure, Shift in Perspective - skmurphy
http://www.cognitive-edge.com/blogs/dave/2006/10/culture_and_innovation.php

======
skmurphy
Core points

    
    
       There are 3 necessary, but not sufficient conditions for innovation to take place:
    
       1. Starvation of familiar resource, forcing you to find
          new approaches, doing things in a different way;
       2. Pressure that forces you to engage in the problem;
       3. Perspective Shift to allow different patterns and ideas to be brought into play.
    
       Creativity is just one way, and not necessarily the most effective to achieve 
       perspective shift.  In fact I am increasingly of the opinion that creativity 
       is not a cause of innovation, but a property of innovation processes, its 
       something that you can use as evidence of innovation, but not to create it.
    

There are related videos at <http://www.youtube.com/user/CognitiveEdge>

